# Printing mistake



## jasonaboesel (Feb 14, 2014)

We recently mis-spelled a word on the back of a shirt. Does any one know of a fix rather than to re-do them all?
Thanks


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

how big is the type?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Post a pic and we can tell you if we think we could pull it or not. every situation is a little Different. And how many shirts? Was it your fault or the client?


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

Depending on the mistake it could be fixable with a spot remover gun. Although it's tedious work to line up for a reprint of the mistake and even when you are being careful you will still screw up. You've got to account for how much time will be involved in the correction and if you won't just be better off doing a total reprint. All that being said, as was suggested earlier, a picture would help in determining what's the best course of action. 


-Mitchell 
Star Designs
The Factory


----------



## Crystalchloe (Apr 10, 2015)

re-do is a good choice


----------



## jasonaboesel (Feb 14, 2014)

The work Sponsored was spelled incorrectly?
Any Ideas or suggestions on how to avoid a problem like this?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

that is definitely a reprint; there is no way to neatly fix that error. did your customer approve the design that way? regardless, this will still look bad on you if you don't just give them the corrected version.


----------



## Pak sherm (Aug 28, 2013)

My wife worked for a company where their screen-printer misspelled a word "mortagage".
He had to reprint about fifty shirts, his mistake, he owned up to it and offered before they demanded.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Proof reading copy just gets to be a habit. I always pronounce verbiage phonetically, one word, one syllable at a time.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I'd reprint it and not mention it to the client, if they did not supply camera ready art. at least they are white. a little too close to other graphics to try the old solid bar with font over it trick. probably faster than a bad fix. I try to get some one else to give a spell check after me. When I'm trying to pick a font, after the first 20 fonts, it doesn't even look like a real word anymore. I like a fresh brain to look at it.


----------



## Kemo3ce (Feb 23, 2014)

Printor said:


> after the first 20 fonts, it doesn't even look like a real word anymore. I like a fresh brain to look at it.



I thought I was the only one that went thru this!!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

"1001 Delicious, low-fat, nutritious T-shirt recipes" by Tygeron

At some point we all have to eat some. Might as well be prepared.


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

Mistake solve it and try to when you doing printing no mistake in words because it's problem of company.use the redo option.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

If it is our error we redo at no charge and do not inform customer if discovered before delivery.
If customer error we try to give a discount.
Kind of hard to catch all errors when doing hundreds if not thousands of shirts.
As I'm sure everybody does we ask all to triple check spelling.


----------

